

YouTube Moderator - andrewcamel
http://help.youtube.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=179865
Opinions?
======
andrewcamel
Here's Google's intro video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HecQTodMtU&playnext_from...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HecQTodMtU&playnext_from=TL&videos=hB_5AxKxyBY&feature=featured)

The video comments on youtube.com are not very positive, but I am excited to
see how this develops.

